# peach wine will not ferment



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2008)

I started my peach wine 5 days ago. I used peaches from the fruit market and crushed them. Added the sugar and yeast and then added more yeast yesterday because it wasn't fermenting. I still don't think that it is fermenting. What can I do to check it?


----------



## cpfan (Sep 23, 2008)

Visual signs of fermentation are not very helpful. Do you have a hydrometer? Did you take specific gravity readings?

What is the temperature of the must/wine?

Steve


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2008)

I am a beginner and do not understand how to use the hydrometer or how to take a specific gravity reading. If you coud explain it, I would appreciate it.

The temperature of the must/wine is 68 degrees F.


----------



## cpfan (Sep 23, 2008)

Bubba:

The temp should be OK, but it is a little low.

I did a quick search and here's a couple of links about using the hydrometer

http://www.hambletonbard.com/english/homebrew_tips/wine_brewing/Hydrometer_alcohol.htm

http://www.stevenson-reeves.co.uk/howto.htm

Steve


----------



## Bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you for the links. We didn't do a start reading but we just took one and it was 1.120. If we do another reading tomorrow, will that show us if it is working or not? There is no visual fermentation.


----------



## cpfan (Sep 24, 2008)

1.120 is pretty high. It is possible that there is too much sugar for the yeast to like that environment.

Steve


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there anything that we can do besides start over?


----------



## oxeye (Sep 28, 2008)

You can dilute the juice down to 1.085 or so, where the juice from vine ripened grapes normally test.

If you use just water, the peach taste will be weakened, but the ABV will still be plenty high (for me that is... only you can say what is plenty for you).

If you use a bottled, or frozen concentrate, 100% fruit juice, it will take a lot more of it because it will test around 1.05 by itself, but by blending another fruit juice with your peach, the fruit taste will still be strong, as will the ABV.

Another whole primary fermentor may be required if you decide to dilute with juice!

But, such a blend could turn out tasting fantastic!

oxeye


----------

